# What is the difference between Mini Nubian & full size Nubian?



## Flyingfurr (Jun 1, 2018)

As far as I can see on the ADGA standard for Nubian it does not show a height. I've gone to their website a few times this week because I was sure they had to have a larger standard than the one I keep finding. Under breed standard it just says "The Nubian is a relatively large",etc. & then is specifies how long the ears are.

So Miniature Nubians state a size. Does maximum is 29", Bucks maximum is 31".
I went to a Mini Nubian breeder last weekend and was surprised at how big they were. They did not look Mini to me.

How big are full size Nubians??


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

First generation mini Nubians are pretty big. I think ADGA doesn't post a size because they only accept full size Nubians.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I was given an old Nubian wether years ago, he stood about at my waste, heres a pic of him standing by a horse coral, the bars are aprox 1 1/4 ft wide


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

My f5 mini nub is only bout three or four inches taller than my nigi doe. The lower the gen the larger the goat though.


----------



## ISmellLikeGoats (Oct 4, 2017)

That is a 4 ft tall cattle panel for size reference. My Nubians are big girls, all around 32 inches at the withers or so.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Such a pretty lady!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Not all 1st generation Mini-Nubians are big, mine is tiny actually, she only weighs about 40 pounds right now and can’t be more than 22-24 inches tall. She was a FF this year and raised a fat lil’ buckling (around 35 pounds when weaned at 3 months). 

Anyway, did the Mini-Nubian breeder you saw specify what generation Mini-Nubians she had, and also if they were registered or not? I think to be registered they must be under a certain height.


----------



## Flyingfurr (Jun 1, 2018)

Goat_Scout said:


> Not all 1st generation Mini-Nubians are big, mine is tiny actually, she only weighs about 40 pounds right now and can't be more than 22-24 inches tall. She was a FF this year and raised a fat lil' buckling (around 35 pounds when weaned at 3 months).
> 
> Anyway, did the Mini-Nubian breeder you saw specify what generation Mini-Nubians she had, and also if they were registered or not? I think to be registered they must be under a certain height.


Thank you. Yes they were various generations. For future reference I think I learned to ask about size before driving hours to look at goats. I would think a serious breeder would know how tall each goat is.


----------

